# Hi all



## Danielle (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi
My family and i are wanting to move to the costa blanca area. We like quesada and would like to live around that area. Do any of you live or know the area if so please can i pick your brain
Cheers xx


----------



## SophieRF (May 19, 2008)

Hi Danielle,

I have just joined the forum, and live in the quesada area, if you have nay questions feel free to throw them at me


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Must be losing my grip 
I thought Quesada was over towards Granada 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## SophieRF (May 19, 2008)

Hey no Quesada is in Rojales close t the coast of Guardamar on the Costa Blanca


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SophieRF said:


> Hey no Quesada is in Rojales close t the coast of Guardamar on the Costa Blanca


Ahhh ... there are two of them then .... one between Granada and Huescar


----------



## SophieRF (May 19, 2008)

Ah the full name of ours is 'Ciudad Quesada'


----------

